

Movie has Kevin Spacey, Steve Wozniak, and .. Kevin Rose? - edw519
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816690/

======
simianstyle
Because it's a documentary?

Please leave this stuff on digg where you found it.

~~~
dsorensen
I agree, Kevin Rose fan club please stay on digg.

------
lpgauth
Richard Feynman a h4x0r? He's one of the greatest physicist but I didn't think
he knew anything about computer hackers.

~~~
neilc
Feynman worked for Thinking Machines on the hardware design for the Connection
Machine, as well as how to use the machine to solve some problems in
scientific computing.

------
RyanGWU82
Any idea when this movie is actually going to be released? I've been waiting
to see it for years now.

------
bprater
You missed Leo Laporte!

